# LOVE the CHRISTMAS layout!



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Great Job Joe! It's so much fun! Merry Christmas to everyone! :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Lois1103 (Oct 11, 2006)

Oh my gosh - I tuned in and the forum was all decorated for Christmas! How fun!!!!! Thanks Joe!!!!!!! It looks great!


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Ooooh Ahhhh! Very nice! :aktion033:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Wow, the Christmas layout is beautiful. :wub: It took me by surprise. I hope that everyone has a Merry Christmas!  I love the little icons with the Santa hats.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

I love the Christmas layout!


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

I know!!! The Christmas layout is beautiful and so festive!! Thanks Joe!! You do such a wonderful job with this site. :thmbup:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

:ThankYou: :ThankYou: - it looks fantastic, very festive!! Caught me in the middle of a post :shocked: and I kind of wondered if I was seeing things at first - but I love it!!


----------



## Anarducci (Sep 8, 2008)

I thought I was on the wrong site for a second! Great job on the layout, it's captures the essence of the Holidays beautifully.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

:rochard: looks great joe!!!! Very festive!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Love it! So fun, so festive.....for some reason I am finally in the holiday spirit....hmmm :wub:


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

Joe love the Christmas colors. 

My old eyes make out so much better with the dark background and light font. :blink: 

Have a Happy Holiday everyone.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Looks great, Joe!! Very pretty!!!


----------



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

It is Fabulous :wub:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

:ThankYou: :ThankYou: Woot! Woot!!! Here's to our Captain Joe!!! :wine: I totally LOVE the Christmas layout! Thank you for all your efforts.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Wow I love this! It looks great!


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:wub: Love the Festive Skin!! Looks so pretty!! Thank You, Joe...with all you have been through with the site in the past couple of weeks, my hat is off to you BIG TIME! B) You are COOL!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I like it, I like it..........Can we keep it year round......huh, Joe????? It looks great and so festive!!!! Merry Christmas Everyone!!!!!!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

Merry Christmas, Happy Hanukkah, Merry Kwanzaa, Happy December, Happy New Year and Happy Holidays for whatever you may celebrate this time of year, thank you all for being a part of SM, thank you for being my friends and family, thank you for making this a great place for all of us to visit and thank you for giving a home to our furry friends and fluffbutts. 

As always, remember this is a great time of year to contribute to your favorite Maltese rescue or charity.

:grouphug: 

Joe


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

The site is really beautiful Joe. :ThankYou: You do so much for us and work so hard. Everything looks so different with these colors. Really nice. Merry Christmas to you and your family, Joe.


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

Looks Wonderful....Happy Holidays....


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I love it too-so bright and cheery! :biggrin: 

All I want for Christmas is Ella :wub: 

Merry Christmas everyone!! :sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Absolutely beautiful. I love the rich bright colors.Thanks Joe.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Oh WOW Joe ! ! ! ! arty: 

What a fabulous layout! I was shocked when I just went to refresh my SM - so thrilled with the look of this layout!

Thank you for all the wonderful things you do for SM and it's members!

God bless you and may this holiday season bring you much peace, love and joy!!

Joanne and Mateo


----------



## lahcart (Jan 19, 2007)

I love the look of the site! It is absolutely stunning! :ThankYou:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

yaaaaaaay! happy holidays! :grouphug:


----------



## xo daisy baby ox (Nov 9, 2008)

OOOhhhh so pretty! I love it! I too thought I was on the wrong site for a minute. It looks amazing! Good job Joe! I like how all of the Holiday signatures match the background now. :two thumbs up: :good post - perfect 10: I may be new to this site, but I appreciate everyone here more than they know. SM is the best! Thanks everyone for all the support, advice etc. that you've given since I've been here. Happy holidays to everyone!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

BEAUTIFUL!!! IT IS JUST WONDERFUL!! THANKS JOE!


----------



## deedeeb (Feb 17, 2008)

Wonderful job on the layout - very festive!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

This forum is absolutely beautiful. 

Thank you Joe!


----------



## aea6574 (Feb 18, 2006)

Makes me feel all Christmassy, Thanks.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I took a break from baking and wrapping gifts and found this beautiful layout! It really put me in a holiday mood.

Thanks! :good post - perfect 10:


----------



## jerricks (Dec 24, 2007)

I Love it too!!
Thanks Joe, Merry Christmas to you and yours!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I love it!!
Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Joe @ Dec 23 2008, 08:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=692324


> Merry Christmas, Happy Hanukkah, Merry Kwanzaa, Happy December, Happy New Year and Happy Holidays for whatever you may celebrate this time of year, thank you all for being a part of SM, thank you for being my friends and family, thank you for making this a great place for all of us to visit and thank you for giving a home to our furry friends and fluffbutts.
> 
> As always, remember this is a great time of year to contribute to your favorite Maltese rescue or charity.
> 
> ...



I'd like to wish everyone, too, a Merry Christmas, Happy Hanukkah, Merry Kwanza ... Happy Holidays for whatever you may celebrate this time of year!

Joe, Spoiled Maltese looks beautiful with the Christmas theme. 

Now, let's see ... what holiday is next?! Well, beside the New Year. Ahhhhh ... Valentine's Day!!! 

Thanks again, Joe!

If you didn't read the other thread ... I wish you and your family a wonderful and fun Christmas.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

The Christmas layout is fantastic!!!! :wub:


----------



## scoopsmommy (Jun 18, 2008)

OMG!!! its soo purdy!!! I thought i typed something wrong (due to a few end of semester drinks).... great job joe!!!


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

I like it too! Very pretty! :wub:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Its so pretty!


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

I love it! I like how the inside text background looks like eggnog! And all the icons are so cute.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

The new look is absolutely beautiful!!! So festive...I just love it.

Great job !!!! Thanks so much for all the hard work...

:ThankYou:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (beckinwolf @ Dec 24 2008, 06:35 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=692607


> I love it! I like how the inside text background looks like eggnog! And all the icons are so cute.[/B]



Darn.... Now you made me look for eggnog and we don't have any???? :bysmilie:


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Dec 24 2008, 08:05 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=692629


> QUOTE (beckinwolf @ Dec 24 2008, 06:35 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=692607





> I love it! I like how the inside text background looks like eggnog! And all the icons are so cute.[/B]



Darn.... Now you made me look for eggnog and we don't have any???? :bysmilie:
[/B][/QUOTE]


I love eggnog!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I love our Christmas "skin"! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Thanks Joe - I don't usually like the red and green Xmas colours but I loveeeee this whole new set up ..

As always - an exceptional job !!

All the best of the season you to and yours :smilie_daumenpos: :thumbsup:


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

What a pleasant suprise to open SM this afternoon after 4 hours of driving to this beautiful layout. Joe what a beautiful job you have done after all the hard time you had this past weekend. Thank you so very much.

Diane


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh wow Joe this is totally gorgeous, thank you so much for making our Christmas skin, I love it :ThankYou:


----------

